

Boy hides in commercial flight wheel well; rides from NC to CT before falling - frisco
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/11/us/11plane.html

======
fluorescentLAMP
You don't just fall straight down. Aside from air resistance, you will keep
the horizontal velocity that the aircraft had when he fell.

The kid must have been quite a projectile.

------
DanielBMarkham
That kid was dead within 15 minutes of the plane leaving Charlotte. If the
hypoxia didn't kill him quickly, the cold certainly would have. And then there
is the hydraulics of the wheels themselves. It's just an insane thing to do.

Seems like anybody with half a brain would have known that this was suicidal,
especially after the Payne Stewart crash <http://www.airsafe.com/stewart.htm>

Very sad story.

~~~
mikey_p
While it is fatal more often than not, survivors are not uncommon:
<http://www.slate.com/id/2093341/>

------
lkoujhghjk
Does that mean we are now going to get searched for any teenage boys hidden
about our person?

------
tzm
text only:
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/11/us/11plane.html%3F_r%3D1)

------
J3L2404
Why does the title say CT? Are they implying he continued on momentum to
Milton, MA? My gorilla math says yes.

Terminal velocity of 200 mph from 30k ft is ~ 6 min fall x 500mph plane speed
= 50 miles max (w/o wind resistance)

EDIT: NE corner of CT to Milton is about 40mi so its borderline - Also the NYT
title doesn't say CT

